# My new MCS + Swissvax = Lots of pics (56k warning)



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After a week of ownership I finally managed to find some time this morning to give my new MCS the Swissvax treatment. I'm very chuffed with the results, so I took some long overdue pics.

I'm ashamed to say that I have been so busy this week I have only managed to put 90 odd miles on the clock, but so far it has not failed to impress me - it's like a dirty big go-kart, getting better by the day!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Pretty cool looking motor that.

The works treatment really does the business.

Would love one of these myself


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm curious to know exactly what your Swissvax treatment entailed.
Prey tell. 

By the way the Cooper looks the dogs


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lovely car, Kev.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks stunning!

Nick


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

proper girls car imo :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Looks mint.....can I have a go?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Very nice Kev 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice

i wander if the scoop was functional it would make much difference

couple questions:
whats the power from and upto on the JCW and what's included?
are there any front seat options in the cooper s?
is the sat nav option, would have been on the centre speedo?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the positive comments. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



ResB said:


> Looks mint.....can I have a go?


Sure, swap with the Porker? 



p1tse said:


> couple questions:
> whats the power from and upto on the JCW and what's included?
> are there any front seat options in the cooper s?
> is the sat nav option, would have been on the centre speedo?


- The JCW power upgrade takes it to around 200bhp, however I am more than happy with the standard power for now, so I've just had the JCW bodykit and JCW suspension fitted until I get bored and want more.
- You can buy the JCW seats, but at more than Â£2.5k for the pair they are not really that good value for money unless you are on the track every week. The seats in mine are the 'Sports' seats and are as the best Mini offer on the car.
- Nope, for the 'new' new mini they have dropped the extra nav dial. Instead they incorporate the NAV into the large centre dial. I've not got nav though, I didn't see the point in spending Â£1500 on it when I have a perfectly good Tomtom that does the job better.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

How many threads do we need on this car, its a Mini FFS.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tommyt said:


> How many threads do we need on this car, its a Mini FFS.


Damn right. All this wasted space, there wont be any bytes left for 'Which wheels?', 'Whats the best colour?' and my all time favourite '2.0T or 3.2 Quattro, which is the best?'. Kev you selfish Bar Steward.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

tommyt said:


> How many threads do we need on this car, its a Mini FFS.


Including this one makes 2 in total, and I only started this one because the other was now exhausted at 14 pages long talking about what I had ordered months ago - excessive you think?

What, out of interest, do you drive?


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

14 pages on the previous thread was bad enough, but now a new one. Maybe you could start a new thread when you fill it up with petrol as well, would be as interesting. You cleaned your car, big deal. Its a Mini, a pretend JCW at that.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice pics Kev, I'm glad you posted them because I must admit I've never really looked at the inside of a Cooper S - so now I know, nice.

I spent two days cleaning and waxing mine this weekend in readiness for the winter, all Maguires stuff though rather than Swisoll or whatever they call it these days, it got too dark to take any pics though 

Just out of interest, from your TTR through to your Mini, what in your opinion was the car that gave you the most enjoyment?

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

tommyt said:


> 14 pages on the previous thread was bad enough, but now a new one. Maybe you could start a new thread when you fill it up with petrol as well, would be as interesting. You cleaned your car, big deal. Its a Mini, a pretend JCW at that.


Whether you're inpressed or not by a Mini, the issue is that it's perfectly fine to post in the Other Marques forum.

Normally I'd be polite but that doesn't appear to be what you understand so if you don't like it just feck off. :-* :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

tommyt said:


> 14 pages on the previous thread was bad enough, but now a new one.


You do realise this is 'Other Marques' don't you? Where else would I post it...



tommyt said:


> Maybe you could start a new thread when you fill it up with petrol as well, would be as interesting.


That would just be silly, obviously.



tommyt said:


> Its a Mini, a pretend JCW at that.


Nothing pretend about it at all - it has JCW sport suspension and a JCW bodykit on it which BMW offer as an option on ALL Mini's. The JCW badges on the sills come as standard with the kit. There are no exterior JCW badges, so it's not claiming to be something it isn't.

You drive a?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

tommyt said:


> 14 pages on the previous thread was bad enough, but now a new one. Maybe you could start a new thread when you fill it up with petrol as well, would be as interesting. You cleaned your car, big deal. Its a Mini, a pretend JCW at that.


You need to upgrade to Internet Explorer 7. Microsoft removed the feature from Internet Explorer 6 that forces you to open and read threads you arent interested in.

Unfortunately they still havent implemented the 'Arse' user filter.

Obviously.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Just out of interest, from your TTR through to your Mini, what in your opinion was the car that gave you the most enjoyment?


Tricky one that, every car has given me different kinds of enjoyment, but each has had a negative. Not sure I could single one out as 'best'.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

I drive an E92 M3, changed from an E46, though my cars arent the subject of this thread and when I do get round to cleaning it, I wont feel the need to tell everyone about it.
Nothing personal, but I just think a bloke in a Mini looks odd. Its a bit girly.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well at least you're posting something objective and with opinion now rather than just moaning that you were forced to read something that you didn't want to.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

tommyt said:


> when I do get round to cleaning it, I wont feel the need to tell everyone about it.


You obviously don't hang around these parts very often so I'll enlighten you. It is customary for people who get a new car in these parts (Other Marques) to post pictures of it. As we are all petrolheads (god I hate that word!) it normally generates discussion about the various cars - something, funnily enough, a discussion forum is all about as I'm sure you know. I did explain in my intial post but I'll elaborate again for your benefit - as I have only had the car a week and not had a chance to post any decent pics of it I thought I would do today, it just so happened to coincide with me cleaning it and giving it a winter coat of Swissvax.



tommyt said:


> Nothing personal, but I just think a bloke in a Mini looks odd. Its a bit girly.


You aren't alone, however you aren't the one who has to drive it and quite frankly your opinion matters to me not one iota, therefore we are both winners in all this. You will be pleased to hear though you are in the same camp as Rebel on this one, who I have no doubt will be along soon to back you up and attempt to throw more insults at me...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

'Rebel' and 'Camp' in the same sentence, bound to happen at some stage.

On another note.....Christ, is this what Im gonna be like when 'it' arrives. :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice wee go-cart. Looks lots of fun. Enjoy, and with 10k+ posts start as many threads as you like, think you've earned it!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice shine.

When are they going to remove the suspension transit chocks? Rides high. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lovely pics. Have you a close up of the cupholder? [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Sorry but it screams 'femme' to me as well.

Still, if you like it and it floats your boat that's the main thing.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

You know, Ive been reading these female remarks and wondering if people felt the same way about the original Cooper S which John Cooper made famous via race and rally?

Personally I think these Coopers look great on track or rally stage and the heritage is unbeatable...


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, seems fair.  Next meet it is then..


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

tommyt said:


> I drive an E92 M3, changed from an E46, though my cars arent the subject of this thread and when I do get round to cleaning it, I wont feel the need to tell everyone about it.
> Nothing personal, but I just think a bloke in a Mini looks odd. Its a bit girly.


you obviously have no idea what you're talking about, MINI's are fantastic cars and are not at all a 'bit girly' :roll: don't even start me off! :x

kmpowell, from one MINI owner to another, your car looks fantastic - I love Pepper White and when it is as shiny as that, it looks even more fantastic 8)  and they definately do handle like luxury go karts :wink: 

re the sat nav, this is what the speedo/sat nav screen looks like in my car


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice motor.

Drove the old JCW a couple of times it was great fun... handling like you say is almost go-kart like! Defo bought a smile to the face!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Lovely looking motor, Mr Powell.  
My son used to own a Mini One, which was great fun to drive, and a BlueFin remap added another 35BHP on top of the 100 it already had.
It handled superbly, and was nippy at Traffic Light Formula Ones.

The only downsides to it were the noisy power steering, and some of the interior parts were poorly put together, but he loved it and kept it for 5 years from new. I believe the new Minis don't have the power steering issue?

Enjoy your new car! 8)

Rogue


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Leg said:


> You know, Ive been reading these female remarks and wondering if people felt the same way about the original Cooper S which John Cooper made famous via race and rally?


No. But then they are different cars made by different companys and in a different decade. Bit of a shit comparrison isn't it? :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Ive been reading these female remarks and wondering if people felt the same way about the original Cooper S which John Cooper made famous via race and rally?
> ...


Not really. Same target market. Same name. Same general look to the car. Same marketing message. Same perceived handling characteristics. Same overall image too, small car, nippy, cheeky, sporty, fun, bright colours etc etc.

Bit shit you didnt notice really. :?

Its a shame BMW dont stick the CS JCW on the rally circuit, would do wonders for its image.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Small? Cheap?

Righto. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What like every other car that's gone through 'small' cosmetic changes over the years. If you liked the first one you're bound to like the rest eh? TT Mk1 Vs TT Mk2 - I rest my case!



Leg said:


> Its a shame BMW dont stick the CS JCW on the rally circuit, would do wonders for its image.


Is that supposed to mean something to me? :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Car looks great KMP.

Wheels :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > couple questions:
> ...


Looking good Kev

How does the paint quality of the roof compare to the rest of the body ?, on ours don't think too much of it.

Paid Â£1550 for JCW Recaro seats, then Â£30 to have the seat belt sensor coding done, think list is about Â£1800

I'd post some pictures of ours but its only a Mini so better not bother :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Is that not it in your avatar? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> The only downsides to it were the noisy power steering, and some of the interior parts were poorly put together, but he loved it and kept it for 5 years from new. I believe the new Minis don't have the power steering issue?


Yep BMW have eradicated that noise on the MK2 (thank god!) They have also vastly improved the build quality by all acconts. They have taken all the shoddy parts/features in the MK's interior1 and rectified them - a lot of attention to detail has gone into it, you can tell. 



gcp said:


> How does the paint quality of the roof compare to the rest of the body ?, on ours don't think too much of it.


A bit worried at first that the black would show swirls and gets weathered quite quickly, so it is one of the reasons it stayed in garage all week until I could get it coated in Swissvax. After the swissvax though I am very impressed, it is very deep.










The only area for concern is one area on the skirts - I have a feeling there may only be a thin layer of paint near the vent at the back of the skirt, so it will be intersting to see how that copes. I highlighted my concern with the dealer and they said any problems bring it back and they would replace it (the bodykits are sprayed at the factory and then sent to the dealer for fitting).


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> What like every other car that's gone through 'small' cosmetic changes over the years. If you liked the first one you're bound to like the rest eh? TT Mk1 Vs TT Mk2 - I rest my case!


Tut tut, so your argument is based on saying I said something I didnt eh? Clever that. Falls down if someone reads my posts but otherwise, any argument can be won with that one. Well done. :roll:

I said there were enough similarities to allow comparison after you said there werent (just like the Mk1 TT and Mk2 TT). Thats what I said, its clear as day, black and white and in plain English or do you need it in brail?

If we can (and do) compare the original and new TT then why the f*ck cant we compare the original Mini and new Mini and new, new Mini? Not as cars, as I stated, in terms of image which was what my rather simple question was in the first sodding place.

In both cases the character of the car is the same. Im sure BMW worked bloody hard to maintain it yet, it appears that perception of the two (or three or more actually if you're pedantic) cars is markedly different.



TT2BMW said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Its a shame BMW dont stick the CS JCW on the rally circuit, would do wonders for its image.
> ...


Hmm, back to the brail question but hey, I'll make it as easy as possible for you.

IT IS A SHAME

THAT BMW

DONT STICK THE CS JCW (I know the thread is about a Cooper S John Cooper Works so I expect I dont need to explain the simple abbreviation?)

ON THE

RALLY CIRCUIT

Not sure how much clearer I can make it? :? Where do you hire those planes that trail messages accross the sky? That might do it.


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> tommyt said:
> 
> 
> > 14 pages on the previous thread was bad enough, but now a new one.
> ...


Power Room :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jedi_quaTTro said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > tommyt said:
> ...


No, you have to have more than 500 bhp for that one, maybe the powder room though?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice Kev 8)

James


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

*Very* shiny [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Puts my Cooper's 1 wash and towel dry since August to even greater shame, but I figure it's only a MINI so why bother 








Rob


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Can't understand why you sold a R32 for a car like this...
The white colour gives makes it even more female.

Maybe we can start a poll, when will Kevin sell the Mini....
If i look at youre car-history you wont drive this car for long.

But anyway, nice glossy pictures..


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looking good Kev - it's come up a treat!

Hope you enjoy it 

Are they remappable as they are turbocharged?

Cheers

James


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Can't understand why you sold a R32 for a car like this...
> The white colour gives makes it even more female.
> 
> Maybe we can start a poll, when will Kevin sell the Mini....
> ...


Could be worse it could be an small automatic fwd coupe :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice car! But is't it like sticking an M3 badge on a 325i sport or an RS badge on a TT having the JC works body kit fitted without having the upgrade?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Nice car! But is't it like sticking an M3 badge on a 325i sport or an RS badge on a TT having the JC works body kit fitted without having the upgrade?


I'd say it's more akin to applying BMW M Sport badges to a car with the M Sport Pack.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jam said:


> Are they remappable as they are turbocharged?


Yep. I had a JCW tune booked in, but have decided to leave that until the new year as it is more than rapid enough as it is. Also getting an aftermarket remap will invalidate the 5yrs free servicing I get with the TLC pack.





jonah said:


> Nice car! But is't it like sticking an M3 badge on a 325i sport or an RS badge on a TT having the JC works body kit fitted without having the upgrade?


Not at all. As I have previously explained, the JCW body kit is available as an option for ALL Mini's. I have had that fitted and also had the JCW sports suspension. There are also lots of other JCW options available for ALL Minis including seats, carbon mirrors, carbon boot handle, etc etc

If I were to have the JCW remap I would be supplied badges for the front and rear of the car. Clearly I don't have the badges therfore it's not trying to be something it isn't. The JCW branded kick sills come with the bodykit so I have no option with that.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

point taken and still a nice looking car


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

One of those Porsche Turbo badges would look good ..... :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I saw one today. The white isn't white, it's more beige/creme, like "white" chocolate...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cracking little car 8) . Are you going to change the wheels? 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Are you going to change the wheels? 8)


I had planned to change them for 18" JCW wheels, however I soon changed that plan when I found they were Â£1800 for a set with tyres! I then thought some 18" black wheels with chrome lips would look nice, but I can't find any that I 100% like which fit. In the mean time the 17" 'Flames' are growing on me by the day so I think I'm going to hold out for a while.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

One thing i will say for the 17"s is that it dosen't hurt nearly as much when replacing, i get a set of the new GY asym's for around Â£350 whereas i was always paying around Â£500 sometimes more for 18"s in the past


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Doesnt Jimmy Choo do a range of accessories for the mini ?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Are you going to change the wheels? 8)
> ...


YUMMY     








:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


I photshopped them onto the car and they just don't look right.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

jonah said:


> Nice car! But is't it like sticking an M3 badge on a 325i sport or an RS badge on a TT having the JC works body kit fitted without having the upgrade?


why? :roll:

so because I have the side skirts on mine, which come with the JCW sills, mine is a 'fake' is it :roll:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Remember seeing a mini with Alpina wheels several years back, I think they looked like these, I don't think the picture does them justice looked good at the time...

http://www.alloywheelsdirect.net/bmw_al ... c_wheel_91

Still expensive though...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Post the photo, we can also do these


----------

